# That moment you can't stop listening to.



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

How many moments in any particular piece in multiple pieces are there that you have to keep playing back and back? It might be a simple chord progression, a phrase, a bar or two, a short melody, a heartbreaking piece of harmony, anything small. 

I have just listened to Alkan's Symphony for Piano in C minor 1st mov. Great piece I highly recommend it but the ending to me is something special. The last two chords do it for me. It seems to appear to end on a picardy third C major chord then out of nothing comes the final 'death' chord in C minor to complete the movement on a very sombre tone. 

Also, the transition from the scherzo to the finale in Beethoven's 5th symphony. 

The coda to the last movement of Beethoven's C sharp minor 14th string quartet, which is three wonderful C sharp major chords, picardy thirds obviously. 

The coda of Beethoven's string quartet 15th in A minor 1st movement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like to listen to works in totality. However when I'm listening to Bach's WTC, Book One, I can't ever seem to be able to get past the Prelude & Fugue in A Major BWV 864. It is so extroverted and joyous, that I have to encore it once or twice or...


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

beetzart said:


> How many moments in any particular piece in multiple pieces are there that you have to keep playing back and back? It might be a simple chord progression, a phrase, a bar or two, a short melody, a heartbreaking piece of harmony, anything small.
> 
> Also, the transition from the scherzo to the finale in Beethoven's 5th symphony.


Absolutely! This is the greatest transformation of music!

One piece that stick out in my mind that would like to be played again and again is the first couple of minutes of Vitali Chaconne. The melody grabs you heart and stir up emotions! Here is the link that is played by Heifetz:


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

hpowders said:


> I like to listen to works in totality. However when I'm listening to Bach's WTC, Book One, I can't ever seem to be able to get past the Prelude & Fugue in A Major BWV 864. It is so extroverted and joyous, that I have to encore it once or twice or...


So do I but there are always those moments that are what separates normal humans from composers.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't replay moments or phrases, but my ears always perk up when I get to a place that really tickles me.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

As of now, I can't get that infamous "grotesque" march from Toch's 3rd out of my head. This YouTube link takes you to about where it starts.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Two comes to mind, two moments of something ethereal that quietly drags me up that famous stairway to heaven.

Debussy's string quartet no 1, the andantino movement. When the early theme that arrives some 25 seconds in is repeated after the middle section towards the end... its such a beauty it will transform your very soul into something greater, something better. The way this sweet melody is repeated, each time even more transcendent, even more heavenly, its just too god. Each repeat you think it cant get varied better, but behold, it infinitely does.

Beethoven's string quartet no 16, movement 3, this movement being my favourite beethoven work. The opening theme is the hero here. Utterly serene, its just a perfect harmony, bristling with subtle tenderness and emotions. And when it returns after a more quietly troubled middle section, its breath-taking, every note lingering in the air a little longer, a little more saddened than before, the ultimate expression of a long miserable life coming to an end. Yet without the slightest hint of self-pity, this is the softened philosopher coming to terms with the end in a peaceful way, letting go of all his regrets and angers and losses, its so uplifting and enlightening. I rarely see this movement mentioned when speaking of his late quartets but this triumph over them all, to me. Indeed, perhaps the most meaningful music ever written.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Schumanniac said:


> Beethoven's string quartet no 16, movement 3, this movement being my favourite beethoven work. The opening theme is the hero here. Utterly serene, its just a perfect harmony, bristling with subtle tenderness and emotions. And when it returns after a more quietly troubled middle section, its breath-taking, every note lingering in the air a little longer, a little more saddened than before, the ultimate expression of a long miserable life coming to an end. Yet without the slightest hint of self-pity, this is the softened philosopher coming to terms with the end in a peaceful way, letting go of all his regrets and angers and losses, its so uplifting and enlightening. I rarely see this movement mentioned when speaking of his late quartets but this triumph over them all, to me. Indeed, perhaps the most meaningful music ever written.


Sorry for being soppy but your reply moved me to tears. Perfect and wonderful piece of music I fully agree.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

beetzart said:


> Sorry for being soppy but your reply moved me to tears. Perfect and wonderful piece of music I fully agree.


A kindred, beethovenian spirit, how could an apology ever be needed?  Lets just hope our love of it will inspire others to take notice of this masterpiece. Cause i never, ever heard this movement or even the entire quartet mentioned on this forum. Which has been a thorn in my side.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have at times backed up for a second listen to the aria, Abscheulicher, when listening to Beethoven's Fidelio, particularly when Gundula Janowitz is singing it. Will do the same for Senta's Ballad in Der fliegende Holländer and for Una Voce Poco Fa in Barber of Seville. There are a few others.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

After the darker middle section in the Andante of Scriabin's piano concerto there is a slow transition and finally a return to the wonderful theme from the beginning of the movement. In the Ashkenazy/Jablonski recording this is so well done that it moves me to tears every time. This moment is of heartbreaking tenderness and beauty. Totally hits that spot between slight melancholy and joy. It's like... being in love. Surely one of the most special moments in any piano concerto from any period.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

_Der dir nun folgt,
wohin führst du den Helden?

Zu Walvater,
der dich gewählt,
führ' ich dich:
nach Walhall folgst du mir. _

I always replay this exchange in Die Walkure, particularly for the last line.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I can think of a few times where this has happened to me while listening to a particular piece. I can remember it happening a few times with Beethoven works as well. One case that I can remember quite clearly is hearing Copland's Appalachian Spring for the first time where the melody from _Simple Gifts_ is played. It's a melody that I had heard many times before and of course it's nothing unique, but the combination of Copland's music with the melody seemed particularly moving. Perhaps this is something that resonates more with American listeners than others, but I'm not sure. Anyway, I listened to the piece all the way through, hit repeat on the CD player, and then came back to that section for another listen.

On a lighter note, I remember hearing the famous part from the 2nd movement of Haydn 93 for the first time. Did I hear what I thought I heard? That was certainly a moment where I had to go back.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> _Der dir nun folgt,
> wohin führst du den Helden?
> 
> Zu Walvater,
> ...


Yes! And so an almost-four-hour opera turns into a nearly-five-hour opera, and if you make pauses in your listening, into a full-blown six-hour opera... And I thought I was the only one who replays favorite moments over and over again.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I often rewind favorite parts to listen to again and again. In Beethoven's symphonies alone there are many sections that bring an irresistible urge in me to listen to again and again and again ..

Just in the Eroica, I keep going back to the great dissonant section in the development section of the 1st movement of, the fugue in the funeral march, the part about 4 minutes in into the last movement right after the solo flute section.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I often rewind favorite parts to listen to again and again. In Beethoven's symphonies alone there are many sections that bring an irresistible urge in me to listen to again and again and again ..
> 
> Just in the Eroica, I keep going back to the great dissonant section in the development section of the 1st movement of, the fugue in the funeral march, the part about 4 minutes in into the last movement right after the solo flute section.


I know the bits you mean. I love the fugal section of Mov II just after the bright C major section.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Hummel. His piano concertos 2 and 3. Just at the end of the orchestral exposition on each piece 1st movement there are these baroque like minor key phrases that only last a few bars but I often repeat them over and over. I don't know how he does it or what it is about these little sections but they get me each time.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I love it when a major-key theme is restated in the tonic minor; it's a very expressive and emotional type of modulation. Actually, maybe I should call it a mood-ulation, because it's the mood rather than the tonal center that changes.

For example: the first movement of Mozart's Piano Sonata K. 309, in the second phrase of the recapitulation. It starts at about 4:04 in this video. 




Also, Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op. 78, first movement, at the beginning of the development section. Listen to the section beginning at around 2:30 here:


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I often rewind favorite parts to listen to again and again. In Beethoven's symphonies alone there are many sections that bring an irresistible urge in me to listen to again and again and again ..
> 
> Just in the Eroica, I keep going back to the great dissonant section in the development section of the 1st movement of, the fugue in the funeral march, the part about 4 minutes in into the last movement right after the solo flute section.


I love all these sections, mainly in the 4 movement. Once I sat with a friend of mine, who hates listening to parts cut off from the hole work, and made him compare 6 or 7 different recordings of this section.

I also like Brahms 1st movement from the entrance of the horn followed by the flute and then the strings section, or last of Enigma variations with the brass of the orchestra, or Till Eulenspiegel Horn call ... (whish I Knew some musical theory, I'm a total bumpkin in that aspect)


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

Mahler 3 trumpet chorale:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just the first notes before the orchestra join in,.................. heaven.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Handel Solomon third act


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Ooh, and the 1st movement of Grieg's piano concerto, that first entering of the sweeping folk melody a few minutes in! In my recording of it, with Arrau, its just perfect. Both the first time in string section, and the solo piano repeat. Its Arrau's finest work, to me, just perfect tempo and balance between orchestra and solo instrument.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

I love those moments from Mozart's piano concertos, where with bare orchestration, the piano almost sings at you. Examples are the ending of the second movement of PC 24, the last few seconds of PC 22 (and the same theme earlier in the movement).


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

My all-time favorite Gershwin piece - it makes me reminiscent of my younger self, so something on a more personal level.





Musical humor at it's best! I can't stop giggling!





*
ALL OF IT*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I had to listen to the part from 2:18 to 2:48 about five times


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

The ending of the Prelude in F# Major (Love that scale) from the Well Tempered Clavier. 
Most of the prelude is bright and quite cheerful, then just before the end, it intensifies and modulates, and the basses get really deep. But then it returns to F# Major and finishes. Instant eargasm...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

ido66667 said:


> The ending of the Prelude in F# Major (Love that scale).
> Most of the prelude is bright and quite cheerful, then just before the end, it intensifies and modulates, the basses get really deep. But then it returns to F# Major and finishes. Instant eargasm...


Who's the composer? Are you referring to the F-sharp Major prelude from Bach's WTC Book One? Or Chopin's Prelude in F-sharp Major? Both of those preludes (I think) have modulations and deep bass notes near the end.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

The "Più vivo" piano passage after the "poco mosso" big chords in the finale of Rachmaninoff's third concerto. It must be one of the most beautiful melodies ever written. But there are so many absolutely exquisite moments in this concerto! There is a soft passage in the Intermezzo you can almost taste the melancholy in it. It is no doubt the greatest piece of music ever written (personal opinion).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The last two minutes or so of the first movement of Mahler's Symphony 7. Both majestic and foreboding.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah.... there are a few. The first one that came to mind is the opening chord of the 2nd act of "Lulu." Heilig scheisse!

-09


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

For me, the first appearance of the second theme in the Andante of Mahler's Sixth - the cor anglais _gorgeously_ supported by the flutes and clarinets - always gives me That Feeling. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Last night, I listened to Bach's Cantata 140, ‘Wachet Auf’ three times in a row.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't like to rewind and listen to parts again unless it's the beginning of the music. Maybe I'm just too lazy to replay from anywhere else. Either that, or I just find a huge amount of satisfaction in listening to a good intro again and again, telling myself each time: "Alright, _now_, I'm _really_ going to start with the music..."


----------



## sprite (Jan 31, 2015)

So many.. (of course!) Here are 2 off the top of my head. Timestamped.

1:24-1:27 left hand, it's so badass. I don't normally rewind but I actually have with this one.

Prokofiev - Sonata 7, Movement 3 (Glenn Gould playing, this is the definitive performance for me)






And here, Beethoven's 5th, Movement 2. 8:08 to 8:14, this is the last time he recapitulates this phrase but at 8:12 he does something different, it's like the phrase's heart grew larger this time around, or something corny like that..


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never quite connected with Mozart's piano concertos the way I'd like to, and of the mature concertos I've struggled most to enjoy the 27th. That said, 7:11 through 7:45 has to be one of the most enchanting moments in all of music.

*



*
The first 1:20 of this is probably one of the scariest. I'm a Haydn fanboy, but I feel like his music is littered with hints at an even greater potential that only circumstance prevented. I lament the lack of any mature sturm und drang symphonies the way we all lament Mozart's early death.





And finally, 9:30 to 10:27, from Beethoven's 13th quartet. I'm not sure what emotion I would use to describe this part honestly... I guess all-of-them?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have found it enjoyable to follow along in the score to my most favorite organ/orchestra pieces. Many are in the public domain and can be found on IMSLP. 

I won't stop and reply favorite sections ... I need the continuity of the whole piece in order to enjoy it to the fullest degree.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

The opening Andante to Beethoven's 9th String Quartet. Wow! Diminished 7ths galore and a whole load of dissonance. What was going through his mind I wonder?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Last night I replayed Senta's ballad twice while listening the Die fliegende Hollander with Hildegard Behrens as Senta.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Last night, I listened to Bach's Cantata 140, 'Wachet Auf' three times in a row.


Three times.....all the same performers?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Last night I replayed Senta's ballad twice while listening the Die fliegende Hollander with Hildegard Behrens as Senta.


Perhaps time for Isolde?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps time for Isolde?


We'll see. Actually looking at the Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh right now.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Beethoven tempest sonata 3rd movement measure 232. That seamless change from d minor to B flat is an outstanding passage.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

i am not exaggerating or using hyperbole when I say that the climax at the *end* of Rachmaninoff symphony 2 adagio is (for me) the most moving, heavenly and transcendental moment in the whole of music. (13:12 but start at 12:40).


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The Last Supper from the St Matthew Passion, especially the final recitative "Trinket alle daraus" (at 4:42).


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Schumann's half-note triplets at 42:52


----------

